# Christmas Mountain Village UDI's



## Bigrob (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi, I was curious about whether any of these were still available? I believe they were being offered by the HOA.

There was a thread about it awhile ago that was closed by the moderators... I'm interested in whether:

1) Do any units remain
2) What is the status of the Special Assessments
3) any updates on how BG is treating the UDIs that they haven't been able to reclaim and classify as BG Points-based units. 

Thanks
Eric

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153205


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 20, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Hi, I was curious about whether any of these were still available? I believe they were being offered by the HOA.
> 
> There was a thread about it awhile ago that was closed by the moderators... I'm interested in whether:
> 
> 1) Do any units remain



All of the ones that were available from the HOA are gone. They show up occasionally for resale, cottages more frequently than Timbers. I also believe I read brucecz has been looking to downsize his holdings a bit, so he may have one or two available.



> 2) What is the status of the Special Assessments



The three years of SA have been completed.



> 3) any updates on how BG is treating the UDIs that they haven't been able to reclaim and classify as BG Points-based units.http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153205



I'm not sure exactly what you mean by this, but I haven't noticed any different treatment (granted I've only had mine for a little less than two years, and I probably don't work it to it's fullest).

I used 14 weeks in 2014. 3 were used personally, 5 were deposited to II, resulting in 2 bedroom exchanges to Marriott Sabal Palms, and two 2 bedroom units at Simpson Bay Resort in St. Martin. The remaining 6 went to RCI, for a total of 95 TPUs. My total cost in maintenance fees and housekeeping fees was $2057.29. I've started doing a handful of rentals this year as well.

The Timbers gets about one more TPU in RCI than the cottages, and I've read that II gives it a bit more power due to the second bathroom. They are a bit harder to book red weeks though, since there are fewer of them than the cottages.

If you're looking for one purely to trade, a cottage should do fine. For personal use, a Timbers would be best as it's larger with a nice screened porch with an electric grill. Also, Timbers owners get free golf greens fees and ski lift tickets (although it's uncertain if BG is going to continue to allow those benefits to be transferred on resale - they were asking for supporting documentation from current owners last year).


----------



## Bigrob (Jul 23, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> All of the ones that were available from the HOA are gone. They show up occasionally for resale, cottages more frequently than Timbers. I also believe I read brucecz has been looking to downsize his holdings a bit, so he may have one or two available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great information, and it sounds like you're really working it.

Quick question - how do you set it up to trade in Interval? Do you just separately establish an account with II and then deposit the weeks as you reserve them?

The Timbers would be awesome for folks that are local and could really take advantage of the golf package.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 23, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Great information, and it sounds like you're really working it.
> 
> Quick question - how do you set it up to trade in Interval? Do you just separately establish an account with II and then deposit the weeks as you reserve them?
> 
> The Timbers would be awesome for folks that are local and could really take advantage of the golf package.



Yes, I had an existing II account so I just paid to extend it a year and add the CMV unit. When I make a deposit I just have to tell them which exchange company to give it to, since they're mostly used to just RCI.

I first built up a pretty good stockpile of RCI TPUs, then deposited a couple to II. I also recently deposited a fall week with SFX because I want to try them out.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 23, 2015)

there is a lot of talk from Bluegreen about not transferring the golf privilege to new Timbers owners.   The association does pay for the "free" golf; they get a large bill every year.  
There is a couple that owns a Timbers and a campground membership.    For $500 campground membership they stay in the campground in a very large RV with pull outs.  They stay for six months and have no other bills, as the 500 covers electricity, water, sewer, tv, etc.   then they get free golf with the Timbers.   They bring their golf cart back from Arizona and pay 300 cart fee.  so for 800 they get 6 months of living with daily golf.


----------



## Bigrob (Jul 23, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> there is a lot of talk from Bluegreen about not transferring the golf privilege to new Timbers owners.   The association does pay for the "free" golf; they get a large bill every year.
> There is a couple that owns a Timbers and a campground membership.    For $500 campground membership they stay in the campground in a very large RV with pull outs.  They stay for six months and have no other bills, as the 500 covers electricity, water, sewer, tv, etc.   then they get free golf with the Timbers.   They bring their golf cart back from Arizona and pay 300 cart fee.  so for 800 they get 6 months of living with daily golf.



Sounds like a great deal for them... not so great for the association.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 23, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> The Timbers would be awesome for folks that are local and could really take advantage of the golf package.



Yes, the problem is finding one. There would have only been a maximum of 221 ever sold (13 units x 17 owners max).  There's no way of really telling how many have been taken back by Bluegreen. I lucked into mine in a very poorly constructed eBay ad, and I haven't seen another one for sale since then. In fact, I've only seen a couple of cottages.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 24, 2015)

Conveniently now that the special assessment has been paid, BG is keeping any foreclosures and folding them into BG points.  :roll eyes:
I took one of the HOA foreclosures and paid the full SA.  
I think I got a decent deal.  Not as good as those who got them free with the SA paid but I have more than gotten my moneys worth with just the 6 Marriott exchanges that I got the first year I deposited to II.  :ignore:

I haven't really noticed a loss in availability for my needs but I'm not a mega renter either.  

I deposit 2 or 3 weeks to II and about 10 to RCI every year to 3 different accounts (points and weeks).  
I'm doing very well with II and will probably deposit more units to II going forward.  For each II deposit they give me an AC.  
I haven't really used them much but did receive a free AC "just because".  
Well that's what the email said.  Just because I've been specially selected to receive one.  Maybe because they love CMV so much.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 25, 2015)

I haven't noticed any change in availability in the years that I've owned mine.  Before SA.  During SA.  After SA.  With units being put into the points.  If anything, I think availability might have been just a little tighter right after the SA was announced, with people figuring they need to get the most out of their ownership, but it has loosened back up.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Aug 18, 2015)

Does anyone know if exchangers get free golf with an exchange as well?

Thanks.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 21, 2015)

I believe that it is easier to reserve units now than a couple of years ago. Seems when i call i have been able to get red weeks each time.  Used to call in with a few dates in mind because not all the weeks i wanted were available.   
Chriskre how did you gwt an AC from II for every unit you deposit?  When i deposit 4 units they only provide me with one.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 21, 2015)

frank808 said:


> I believe that it is easier to reserve units now than a couple of years ago. Seems when i call i have been able to get red weeks each time.  Used to call in with a few dates in mind because not all the weeks i wanted were available.
> Chriskre how did you gwt an AC from II for every unit you deposit?  When i deposit 4 units they only provide me with one.



It seems ii always has an offer for an ac.   
I have one now for deposits for October.  
I usually give them two or three deposits at a time so I get an ac for each.
Watch for the email promos.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 21, 2015)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Does anyone know if exchangers get free golf with an exchange as well?
> 
> Thanks.


  definitelya big NO


----------

